# accidentally deleted autorun inf how to restore



## Hawkeye069

Can anybody help me. 

I have got a Western Digital Elements Play Multimedia Drive. My wife was playing with the remote and she deleted the files from the "autorun" folder. All that is left is the WD icon. 

Does anybody know where I can download the autorun.inf files from :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::angry::angry::angry::angry:

From PM:

I hope you can help me.

I have got a Western Digital Elements Play Multimedia Drive. It has a 2tb hard drive inside. There is an interface on the drive that allows me to use the remote control provided to watch videos and view images and listen to music that I copy onto the drive. 

My wife went and somehow deleted all the files in the "autorun" folder on the drive except for the WD logo that show on the TV screen. 

Backround: This drive plugs into my TV via HDMI cable. When switched on. A menu appears for you to select either: Videos, Music or Pictures. That is where the autorun files come into play. 

Do you know of any place I can download those files again and put the back onto the drive so that it works. 

I have 1.5tb worth or stuff on there.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

The WD drive is connected to the TV? Autorun files are a file that runs an application or opens something. You've lost the functionality to control the drive using the remote? I'm not sure I follow the issue.


----------



## Hawkeye069

Hi

The Multimedia drive has got a user interface. You connect it to your TV via a HDMI cable or RCI cable. When you switch it on. There is a menu that comes up on the screen. You can use the remote supplied with the device to navigate through to Video or Pictures or Music. There is also a Settings section to set up the resolution and screen size. You copy your movies, TV series, Music and pictures onto the hard drive into folder you can create via a USB cable connected to your pc. The plug it back into your TV and switch on.

There is a autorun file that is on there that allows you to navigate the menu's. My wife went and did something and deleted that file

I have attached a PDF so that you can have an idea on what I am talking about

Sorry for the PM. Won't happen again


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

If you can access the hard drive and connect it to the PC, then you may be able to use a recovery program, like Recuva to restore the file. Otherwise, my advise is to backup the data and restore the WD unit to factory settings.

As for the PM, there's no reason to be sorry. :smile:


----------

